# Burned by design



## kiska95 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey boys check out Burned by Design on FB


----------



## wade (Aug 30, 2015)

I want that Darth Vader one - How cool is that


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 30, 2015)

Check out Weld It Up on FB, this is my sons mate, who will make you anything!


----------

